# Name Something Odd You Love The Smell Of



## PamfromTx (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 8, 2020)

Freshly mowed lawn.
Elmer's Glue


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Freshly mowed lawn.
> Elmer's Glue


Yes, to both!


As a young child, the smell of a new vinyl air mattress
When my kids were babies and in diapers, I used cloth, and the smell of brand new rubber pants
Brand new rubber baby bottle nipples
Love the fresh and clean smell of an indoor pool (the air in the building where the pool is)
Freshly disinfected shower stalls and change rooms (indoor pool)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2020)

Pickling spice and vinegar brine (possibly my all-time favourite)!


----------



## Kadee (Jul 9, 2020)

Driving past where potato chips or what might some would call crisps are made in Adelaide 
the smell makes you want to call into the nearest shop to buy a pack


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

Leather

Tar

Old Books

Diesel

Motor  Mechanics shops


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)

Gasoline

Grease

Old Pictures in an album

My pup after a fresh bath...

Perfume (poison) Lorie wears sometimes...

Love perfume that consists of Vanilla


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 9, 2020)

It's been ages since I've smelled the aftermath of firecrackers, but as a kid I loved the smell!

Also love smelling spent shotgun shells.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2020)

Onions frying


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2020)

Horse barn and stalls

Hay loft


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 9, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Horse barn and stalls
> 
> Hay loft


Hay loft, yes, I remember visiting a great uncle and aunt who had a farm, and us kids always played in the hayloft!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Hay loft, yes, I remember visiting a great uncle and aunt who had a farm, and us kids always played in the hayloft!



I grew up on a farm ...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 9, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> I grew up on a farm ...


Has always been a dream of mine, Bonnie, from the time I was a young child!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Has always been a dream of mine, Bonnie, from the time I was a young child!



Yes,  a great life ... but so many years ago...   I'm now a city dweller.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 9, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Yes,  a great life ... but so many years ago...   I'm now a city dweller.


There was something about being woken by the cock-a-doodle-doo of roosters, then getting up and making our way to the sunken kitchen in great aunt and uncles house, parking ourselves at the old wooden table always covered in a plastic tablecloth, and waiting for auntie to serve us an all-out breakfast!

Such warm memories. So peaceful. Do think I had my best sleeps at their house!


----------



## chic (Jul 9, 2020)

Patchouli. Maybe this is not so odd, but it's more rare than it was when I was growing up.

Also the smell of a freshly tarred road on a summer's day. Can't explain it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 9, 2020)

chic said:


> Patchouli. Maybe this is not so odd, but it's more rare than it was when I was growing up.
> 
> Also the smell of a freshly tarred road on a summer's day. Can't explain it.


LOVE the smell of patchouli, and remember it so well back in the 70's!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

chic said:


> Patchouli. Maybe this is not so odd, but it's more rare than it was when I was growing up.
> 
> Also the smell of a freshly tarred road on a summer's day. Can't explain it.


I haven't smelled Patchouli oil for decades. At one time everyone seemed to wear it.. 

I _also_ love the smell of fresh Tar ...☺


----------



## chic (Jul 9, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I haven't smelled Patchouli oil for decades. At one time everyone seemed to wear it..
> 
> I _also_ love the smell of fresh Tar ...☺



What is it with the "tar" thing? I can't explain it but I like it. Reminds me of good times in the country when I was a kid and they used to tar the roads in the summer. Good memories.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 9, 2020)

A sharpened pencil

Windex (glass cleaner)


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2020)

There was a type of gasoline that smelled great when I was a child and my father was gassing up the car. I don't know if it was the octane or the lead, but I used to hang out the car window to get a sniff. It doesn't smell like that any more.

Lantana plant leaves. Others say they stink, but I love them.

There was a type of alcohol that was only in the doctor's office that I loved. I wonder why only there.

Spent caps from cap guns.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> I grew up on a farm ...


ee i ee i oh


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2020)

Newborn baby
New car
Freshly cut Christmas tree


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)

burning wood


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 10, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> burning wood


Yes, and in an old cabin where everything is lightly permeated with the smell. So homey!


----------



## Lashann (Jul 11, 2020)

Not sure if this fits the "odd" category but I've always loved the fresh smell of linens that have been dried on a outside clothesline.  Once brought inside that nice smell seems to permeate the house for some time.

When I had a cat I also liked the smell of nice fresh kitty litter in the litterbox.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 12, 2020)

The smell of a warm dog when you pick them up just after they wake up 
The smell of Patchouli Oil....a fav. from the 60s
The smell of Musk Oil....another fav. from the 60s
The smell of petrol/gasoline when we fill up the car....Dad worked in a petrol station when I was a child
The smell of onion rings frying....and maybe a few sausages to boot
The smell of a newly made bed with clean sheets and pillowcases
The smell of woodsmoke in the air on a cold night or cold morning
The smell of fresh home made fruit salad


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2020)

Eucalyptus trees


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 15, 2020)

American cigarettes.

Now, I haven't smelled an American cigarette in years, but there was a noticeable sweetness about the smell of the tobacco compared to that of Canadian cigarettes.


----------



## Repondering (Jul 15, 2020)

Pine wood when it's being sawed; also a forest of pine trees.
The interior of a beehive.
Cinnamon.
Rose blossoms.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 16, 2020)

cutting wood


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 19, 2020)

Limberger cheese.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 28, 2020)

My Grampa's pipe tobacco and it has been many many years but I still remember when he would open the tin....mmmm!
He would give me the empty tins and I would store things inside but the tobacco smell remained
Sadly I don't have any of his old tobacco tins now but the memories remain


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 6, 2020)

A warm dog just after they wake up from a long sleep


----------



## chic (Aug 7, 2020)

The woods. 
A freshly watered lawn in summertime.
Someone smoking a pipe.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 7, 2020)

chic said:


> The woods.
> A freshly watered lawn in summertime.
> Someone smoking a pipe.


Me, too! Love the fresh, clean scent that nature harvests.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2020)

*Smells
By Christopher Morley*

WHY is it that the poet tells
So little of the sense of smell?
These are the odors I love well:

The smell of coffee freshly ground;
Or rich plum pudding, holly crowned;
Or onions fried and deeply browned.

The fragrance of a fumy pipe;
The smell of apples, newly ripe;
And printer's ink on leaden type.

Woods by moonlight in September
Breathe most sweet, and I remember
Many a smoky camp-fire ember.

Camphor, turpentine, and tea,
The balsam of a Christmas tree,
These are whiffs of gramarye. . .
A ship smells best of all to me!

(Interesting to see how some of these smells are pretty much obsolete by now.
I had to look up gramarye. It means magic.)


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 7, 2020)

Sauerkraut


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2020)

Bread  baking


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2020)

Baby powder


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 12, 2020)

Huz and I love the smell of fresh bread when we go to our local Bakery
Always makes us feel hungry


----------



## chic (Aug 13, 2020)

Maybe not so odd, but I enjoy the smell of burning wood.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 13, 2020)

Puppy breath


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 13, 2020)

chic said:


> Maybe not so odd, but I enjoy the smell of burning wood.


Me, too!

Cabins and old houses with wood stoves have a magical wood burning smell to them, one that draws me in and makes me feel I'm in my zone. 

Home-sweet-home, such a warm and homey and inviting feel/smell.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2020)

*Burning leaves in the fall!*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 13, 2020)

when you put a candle out


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 15, 2020)

Vinegar


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 16, 2020)

Vicks/Ben Gay


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 21, 2020)

Pickling spice!

As a young child I couldn't get enough of it, and nothing has changed, I still go crazy over the smell!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

My bleach-soaked dishcloths after a night of stewing in a water/bleach mixture.

So pure and fresh and clean smelling!


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 31, 2020)

Petrol....I like the smell of Petrol....no I am not a Petrol Sniffer
My Father worked in a Petrol Station when I was a child
He always had a faint smell of Petrol about him
Even now when we go refuel the car I like the faint Petrol smell coming in the car window


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 26, 2021)

Baby lotion
New tires


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2021)

Irish Spring


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2021)

New car smell


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)

cherry pipe tobacco


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 29, 2021)

I already answered this. Senior moment, sorry.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2021)

Cashmere  Oil


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

*Diesel exhaust.*  First smelled it on a elementary school trip.  I associate that smell with adventure, new horizons, and something memorable about to happen.

*Coal burning in the fireplace.  *First smelled it on an overseas trip.  Gave warmth to the room, heat to the water, and a safe, secure, and welcoming  feeling.

*Baby Powder.  *Especially lavender scented powder, it's calming and refreshing.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2022)

Rain


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

gasoline

apple pie


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Freshly cut grass

Sawdust

Bread baking in the oven

Clothes after they were dried outside on the line


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2022)

Something odd? 
Maybe not so odd, but I enjoy a whiff of marijuana smoke given off by a passer by, or when a car door opens in the supermarket parking lot.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 6, 2022)

When I lived in Africa, there was a floor polish made with pyrethrum (an insecticide). I used to love getting down on hands and knees to polish our wooden floors and inhale the smell.


----------

